# please help with snow plow for atv!



## plumcrazychally (Feb 22, 2011)

I have a 2006 honda recon that I would like to get a plow for. what exactly would I need to get it on there and working at minimal costs? I'm looking into a moose plow but I'm not sure what else I would need to get it on there. if you could help, that would be greatly appreciated thanks.


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

recon the 2wd atv correct?
go with a cycle country 48" plow.

Moose plows are more heavy duty and you don't have enough ATV for a Moose plow unless your hoping to upgrade atv in a few years and put the plow on the new ATV.

if you due go with moose 50" is what you want.

you need plow push tubes and mounting plate and then a way to lift the plow up/down you can go with a manual lever or most people get a winch and use that. though the winch will be $$$$
good luck due some reading on this board you'll learn alot.


----------



## plumcrazychally (Feb 22, 2011)

thank you very much for your help I really appreciate it!


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

you got a Mopar that goes with that username of yours?

here's mine,










sublime out.


----------



## plumcrazychally (Feb 22, 2011)

actually I don't have one but my dad has a 1970 plum crazy challenger rt 440 originally B5, heater delete with the broadcast sheet from La I believe. its only in parts but it'll be runnin eventually! and by the way, you gotta real nice charger there!


----------



## Bunky1 (Jan 28, 2010)

Try ebay. You can get everything you need there. When you buy the plow they usually ask what ATV you have and they send the correct undercarriage mount. I have a cycle country. Love mine but I also have a 4wd. The 2wd I had, had a hard time making the push. I needed chains and they got to be a pain. Good luck. By the way either get a lift bar or a bolt on GOOD winch but not the cable winch that they sell for the plows. They are pretty cheap and will not last. I know this for a fact. I tried 2 different cable lifts before biting the bullet and installing a front mount winch on my bike.


----------

